
CENTCOM Twitter Account Hacked - uptown
https://twitter.com/CENTCOM
======
uptown
More info since the page has been taken down: [http://cir.ca/news/hackers-
breach-federal-government](http://cir.ca/news/hackers-breach-federal-
government)

------
jayess
More accurately, CENTCOM's _twitter_ hacked.

~~~
smacktoward
Yeah. Not really a national security crisis so much as a fire-the-social-
media-guru crisis.

Of course, this is the military, so firing the social media guy/gal may not be
an option. Maybe "reassign the social media guru to count icicles at
Elmendorf-Richardson" instead?

